# Oscars eaten by P's



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I put in my two oscars in with my p's, one tiger oscar about 5 inches, and an albino about 3 inches. My p's are all about 3-4 inches, and they frickin took the albino to the graveyard immediately. He was a candy assed non eating little poo, so I wasn't real sad, they seem to leave the bigger one alone, as he chases them around all day, just wondering if anyone else has any oscars getting smoked stories.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hahaha thats cool, i woulda loved to have seen that in action


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

nothing new its quite simple piranha + other fish in same tank= food eventually


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> nothing new its quite simple piranha + other fish in same tank= food eventually


 pretty much


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i had 9 RBP and one oscar it was all fine, but after 2 week my dad found the head of the oscar floating around at the surface


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Vampor said:


> i had 9 RBP and one oscar it was all fine, but after 2 week my dad found the head of the oscar floating around at the surface


 Doh! Yup fish food indeed. well, over time. You will lack on feeding them, or they just get hungry, and boom, fish food!


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

my 7 inch oscar got eaten by my four reds. it happen about threee days ago. my reds are from 4-6inches. the oscar was half eaten when i found him....... i was sad.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

tell you what get you a 14" oscar and watch how the roles are reversed


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RAZORTEETH said:


> tell you what get you a 14" oscar and watch how the roles are reversed


 lol id rather see 14" oscar vs 14" rhom u tell me the outcome sunshine lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RAZORTEETH said:


> tell you what get you a 14" oscar and watch how the roles are reversed


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> RAZORTEETH said:
> 
> 
> > tell you what get you a 14" oscar and watch how the roles are reversed
> ...


 I dont agree.. whats a 14" Oscar against a shoal of Ps??


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

Like I said 14" oscar against his 4" or5" p's make the playing field even







and again teeth no teeth I will go with the oscar


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> I put in my two oscars in with my p's, one tiger oscar about 5 inches, and an albino about 3 inches. My p's are all about 3-4 inches, and they frickin took the albino to the graveyard immediately. He was a candy assed non eating little poo, so I wasn't real sad, they seem to leave the bigger one alone, as he chases them around all day, just wondering if anyone else has any oscars getting smoked stories.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

eh, just throw a dovii in there


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

14" oscar against 14"p=dead oscar
14"oscar against 4-5 5"p's not fair but oscar will be stressed and may dies eventually

now if u said 14" rd or midas or dovii then id lean to the cichlid


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i had an emergency situation where I had two 7-8" Oscars living in a 55 with my two 7-8" and one 9" cariba in a 55 for a couple of months. at first the caribas owned the oscars, but the oscars eventually dug a nest, and kept the caribas at bay.

the caribas are in their own 75 gal now, and the oscars are their downstairs neighbors in the origional 55 (soon to be another 75).

~Will.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I cant actually say my oscar got eatten by my Ps, but close to it. My 2 Pirayas did a number on my OScar. HE lived with them for 1 month until one day I seen the oscar had a mean wound to the stomch area. Oscar ate food normaly but digested food cam out of its guts. So instead of making it suffer a slow and painful death, I fed it to my Caribas..


----------

